
Right versus pragmatic - jimsojim
http://www.marco.org/2012/02/25/right-vs-pragmatic
======
angersock
The quote from Andy Ihnatko repeats a common meme:

 _The single least-attractive attribute of many of the people who download
content illegally is their smug sense of entitlement_

Framing it as an issue of entitlement is not very good. A lot of folks who
pirate can't afford entertainment otherwise, and to tell folks who, say, are
working multiple jobs and who have shitty healthcare and whatnot that they're
"entitled* is just dickish.

Moreover, the truly "entitled" behavior being displayed is by the publishers:
they promote user-harming DRM, they cripple technologies with things like
DHCP, they push spyware onto users' machines, they waste the time of consumers
with pointless ads and notices, and so on and so forth.

It's just a really bad direction to argue on. A better one is "Hey, this AAA
entertainment you are consuming doesn't pay for itself...how can we get you to
pay us to make things you want?". Unfortunately, instead, the argument is
typically "No artists would _ever_ produce _anything_ without money and oh
just ignore the fact that we publishers are fleecing the artists as much as
you are".

Sigh.

On a lighter note:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtI3ghO4jZ8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtI3ghO4jZ8)

